# Filmklassiker, die überflüssige Remakes erhielten



## SteveJ (13 Nov. 2022)

Einer neuen Generation die Geschichte näherbringen oder eine Ehrerweisung:
Egal, wie Filmemacher ihre Remakes von großen Klassikern verteidigen, oft steckt dahinter nicht mehr als Größenwahn und der schnöde Mammon.
Und das sieht man den Werken bisweilen auch an.

Hier eine kleine Auswahl von eigentlich unantastbaren Filmklassikern, die neu verfilmt wurden:

*Drei Haselnüsse für Aschenbrödel*
Gibt es überhaupt einen unantastbareren Klassiker als "Drei Haselnüsse für Aschenbrödel" von 1973?
Seit Generationen begeistert die tschechische Märchenverfilmung an Weihnachten immer wieder das TV-Publikum.
Ist aber eben auch zu schön zu sehen, wie der Prinz (Pavel Trávnícek) sein Aschenbrödel (Libuse Safránková) schließlich findet. 🥰

Die Idee zum "Aschenbrödel"-Remake hatten norwegische Filmemacher:
Sie boten dem Regisseur des Originalfilms, Václav Vorlíček, an, erneut die Regie zu übernehmen. Er lehnte ab, willigte aber in den Lizenzverkauf ein.
Das Ergebnis: 2021 feierte die Neuverfilmung mit Popsängerin Astrid Smeplass in der Hauptrolle ihre Premiere.
Der Film sei "mehr überflüssige Wiederholung als spannende Variation", urteilte "Das Lexikon des internationalen Films".


*Hexen hexen*
"Hexen hexen", die Verfilmung des gleichnamigen Romans von Roald Dahl, lehrte 1990 vielen Kindern das Gruseln.
Vor allem, weil Hauptdarstellerin Anjelica Huston in der Rolle der Kinder hassenden Oberhexe wirklich zum Fürchten gut war.
Ein moderner Filmklassiker, für den Nicolas Roeg ("Wenn die Gondeln Trauer tragen") verantwortlich zeichnet.

Anne Hathaway 2020 als Oberhexe - nicht unbedingt eine naheliegende Wahl.
Das "Hexen hexen"-Remake ließ auch sonst viele Kritiker sprachlos zurück.
Was hat Regisseur Robert Zemeckis ("Forrest Gump", "Zurück in die Zukunft") nur geritten, sich an dem Kinderbuchklassiker derart zu vergreifen?


*Der Fluch - The Grudge*
91 Minuten Spannung auf höchstem Level - das ist "Der Fluch - The Grudge" (2004).
Sarah Michelle Gellar spielte in den ersten beiden Teilen der Horror-Reihe die Krankenschwester Karen, die es mit einem mörderischen Geist zu tun bekommt.
Hinter der Kamera stand der Japaner Takashi Shimizu, der zuvor in seiner Heimat bereits mehrere Horror-Versionen des Stoffs (im Original "Ju-On") gedreht hatte.

Anfang 2020 kam das Remake vom Remake in die Kinos und ließ manch Kritiker fassungslos zurück.
_"Ich sah den Film am helllichten Tage - und habe anschließend fantastisch geschlafen"_, schrieb einer.
Schlechter könnte man einen Horrorfilm wohl kaum bewerten...


*Halloween - Die Nacht des Grauens*
1978 setzte Regisseur und Autor John Carpenter Standards in Sachen Horrorfilm:
Alles, was danach kam, musste sich an "Halloween - Die Nacht des Grauens" messen lassen.

Die Neuauflage 2018 spielte 40 Jahre nach den Geschehnissen, die John Carpenter erzählte.
Michael Myers kann sich befreien und macht sich auf den Weg, Laurie erneut heimzusuchen.
"Halloween" entfaltete eine wesentlich geringere Sogwirkung als das Original, konnte aber immerhin mit einem schaurigen-Soundtrack überzeugen - komponiert von John Carpenter und seinem Sohn David.


*Papillon*
1973 machten Steve McQueen und Dustin Hoffman das Gefangenendrama "Papillon" zum Kult.
Der Film beruht auf wahren Begebenheiten und wurde zum Teil an Originalschauplätzen gedreht.
Regisseur Franklin J. Schaffner traf den Stil des Buches und machte den Film eigentlich unantastbar.

Doch das sah der dänische Regisseur Michael Noer wohl anders ...
Sein Remake kam 2018 in die Kinos, mit Rami Malek und Charlie Hunnam in den Hauptrollen.
An das Original reichte der neue Streifen allerdings nicht heran.
Das Drehbuch wurde eins zu eins übernommen, an den Originalschauplätzen drehte man diesmal aber nicht. Und auch die Atmosphäre fehlte.


*Flatliners*
Nelson (Kiefer Sutherland), Labraccio (Kevin Bacon), Rachel (Julia Roberts) und Randy (Oliver Platt) überwachen in "Flatliners" (1990) Joes (William Baldwin) Ausflug ins Jenseits:
Der Film über Medizinstudenten, die mit künstlichen Nahtoderfahrungen experimentieren, ist ein subtiler, effektvoller und cleverer Thriller.

Das Remake, das im Herbst 2017 in die Kinos kam, konnte dem Original nichts hinzufügen und enttäuschte auf ganzer Strecke.
Und das, obwohl knapp 30 Jahre später Jungstars wie Ellen Page, Diego Luna und Nina Dobrev in die Rolle der "Flatliners" schlüpften.


*Die Mumie*
Ein Horrorfilm-Klassiker: 1932 entfloh "Die Mumie" zum ersten Mal ihrem Sarkophag und verbreitete Angst und Schrecken in der (damaligen) Gegenwart.
Als mumifizierter, altägyptischer Hohepriester Imhotep brillierte damals der Brite Boris Karloff, der ein Jahr zuvor als "Frankenstein" zum Weltstar geworden war.

Zugegeben: Die Neuauflage von "Die Mumie" 1999, in der Brendan Fraser und Rachel Weisz im Ägypten der 1920er-Jahre ungewollt die Mumie Imhoteps entfesseln, reichte nicht an das Original heran.
Das Remake hatte nicht die Schockwirkung, Atmosphäre oder überhaupt einen cineastischen Anspruch. Unterhaltsam war der Sommerblockbuster dennoch.

Eine Mumie wird ungewollt befreit:
Viel mehr hat die Neuauflage des Stoffs von 2017 nicht mit den vorherigen Verfilmungen gemein.
Die Mumie (Sofia Boutella) ist erstmals weiblich, die Handlung spielt in der Gegenwart, der actionreiche Film ist ganz auf Hauptdarsteller Tom Cruise zugeschnitten.
Mit dem Film wollte Universal eigentlich sein "Dark Universe" starten - begrub die Pläne aber.


*Die glorreichen Sieben*
"Die glorreichen Sieben" (1960) gehört zu den Genre-Heiligtümern des US-Westerns - kein Wunder, zogen mit Steve McQueen, Charles Bronson, Eli Wallach und Co. gleich mehrere Größen des damaligen Kinos gemeinsam die Colts. 
Auch dieser Klassiker war damals bereits ein Remake: Die Vorlage "Die Sieben Samurai" stammt aus Japan und aus dem Jahr 1954.

In Antoine Fuquas Neuinterpretation setzt sich 2016 eine echte Multi-Kulti-Truppe für etwas mehr Gerechtigkeit im Wilden Westen ein - die Geschichte bleibt fast dieselbe.
Dass der "Training Day"-Regisseur dabei Themen wie Sklaverei und Rassismus außer Acht lässt, erweist sich als gut gemeinte, doch bizarr korrekte Version von "Farbenblindheit".


*Ghostbusters (1984)*
Kult in beigen Overalls - die "Ghostbusters" (1984): Egon Spengler (Harold Ramis), Ray Stantz (Dan Aykroyd), Winston Zeddemore (Ernie Hudson) und Peter Venkman (Bill Murray).
Die vier stehen genauso für coole Sprüche wie für coole Action, und das nicht nur im ersten Film von 1984, sondern auch in der tollen Fortsetzung, die fünf Jahre später in die Kinos kam.

2016 waren die "Ghostbuster" zurück - und weiblich: Melissa McCarthy, Leslie Jones, Kate McKinnon und Kristen Wiig gingen auf Geisterjagd.
Vor allem männliche "Ghostbusters"-Kritiker bemängelten den hysterischen "weiblichen" Humor des Remakes.

2021 konnte "Ghostbusters: Legacy" endlich das Original fortsetzen.


*Ben Hur*
Eigentlich unantastbar? "Ben Hur"-Hauptdarsteller Charlton Heston war seinerzeit der Held fast jedes Monumentalfilms.
Mit elf Oscars hielt das Epos von 1959 lange Zeit einen Rekord, den erst "Titanic" (1997) sowie "Der Herr der Ringe: Die Rückkehr des Königs" (2003) einstellen konnten.
Da hat es eine Neuauflage natürlich besonders schwer ...

Am einst epochenprägenden Wagenrennen im Circus Maximus kommt natürlich auch das "Ben-Hur"-Remake von 2016 nicht vorbei.
Genutzt hat es wenig. Der Film mit Jack Huston als Judah Ben Hur in der Hauptrolle lockte kaum jemanden hinterm Ofen hervor...


*Oldboy*
Es geht um Rache. Blutige Rache: "Oldboy" (2003) ist ein echter Kultfilm, der sowohl der Kritik - 2004 erhielt er den "Großen Preis der Jury" in Cannes - als auch dem Publikum gefiel.
Tatsächlich ist der Neo-Noir-Mystery-Thriller von Park Chan-wook Teil einer Trilogie.
Er funktioniert aber auch bestens, ohne die anderen beiden weiteren Filme gesehen zu haben.

Im Gegensatz zum Remake von Spike Lee (2019).
Seine US-Fassung von "Oldboy" warf selbst bei Fans des Regisseurs eigentlich nur eine Frage auf:
"Wann hat Spike Lee eigentlich das letzte Mal einen guten Film gedreht?"
Seine Version mit Josh Brolin in der Hauptrolle weiß dem Original aus Fernost nicht das Wasser zu reichen oder auch nur die kleinste Facette hinzuzufügen.


*Carrie - Des Satans jüngste Tochter*
Von den Mitschülerinnen vorgeführt, gar mit Schweineblut übergossen:
Irgendwie kann man den späteren Rachefeldzug von Carrie (Sissy Spacek) fast verstehen.
Dies und eine Reihe von psychologischen Metaphern machten Brian De Palmas Meisterwerk "Carrie" (1976) zu einem Klassiker des Horrorgenres.

Chloë Grace Moretz als Carrie und Julianne Moore als ihre Mutter: Das könnte doch was werden, konnte man meinen.
Doch scheiterte die Neufassung von 2013 an fehlendem Mut, dem Original oder der Stephen-King-Vorlage etwas Neues zu entlocken.
Die Einstellungen sind teilweise dieselben, die Schockelemente gleich platziert. Fragt sich nur, warum man da zum Abklatsch greifen sollte?


*Die totale Erinnerung - Total Recall*
Regisseur Paul Verhoeven befand sich nach "Robocop" und vor "Basic Instinct" mit "Die totale Erinnerung - Total Recall" (1990) auf einem kreativen Höhenflug.
Arnold Schwarzenegger hätte man damals zugetraut, ganz alleine die Welt vor Aliens, Russen und Androiden aus der Zukunft zu bewahren.
Und kein Hollywood-Häschen hatte schönere Locken als Sharon Stone.

2012 wurde auch dieser Film neu aufgelegt..
Regisseur Len Wiseman? Kennt keiner. Colin Farrell? Nach "Brügge sehen ... und sterben?" und bis "True Detective" eher abgemeldet.
Und Kate Beckinsale? Teilte sich damals eben noch ein Bett mit dem Regisseur...
Nebenbuhlerin Jessica Biel bekam zudem eine Goldene Himbeere für ihre Leistungen in einem Remake, das ohne den Witz und den Twist des Originals daherkam.


*Conan, der Barbar*
An Werken mit Arnold Schwarzenegger sollte man sich ohnehin nicht vergehen.
Noch deutlicher wird dies bei diesem Prachtstück von Film von 1982.
Als wortkarger Krieger "Conan" machte Arnold Schwarzenegger nicht nur dank Bräunungscreme und Melkfett eine blendende Figur, er feierte auch seinen Durchbruch als Charaktermime in Hollywood.

Ein solcher Durchbruch war Jason Momoa mit "Game Of Thrones" erst ein paar Jahre später vergönnt - und erst nach seinem Versuch, Arnie in irgendeiner Art und Weise das Wasser zu reichen.
Die Frage ist auch, wie die Produzenten darauf kamen, sich des Genreklassikers anzunehmen.
Der Trash-Faktor des Vorbilds ist zu groß, um ihn diesbezüglich zu toppen.


*Planet der Affen*
Eine wendungsreiche, durchdachte Geschichte, tiefschürfende Gesellschaftskritik und natürlich ein fabelhafter Charlton Heston:
"Planet der Affen" (1968) ist ein Meisterwerk des SciFi-Genres. Bereits die vier Nachfolgefilme konnten das Niveau nicht annähernd halten.

Schlimmer kam es dann aber, als Regisseur Tim Burton 2001 meinte, es benötige ein Remake des Originals - ohne auch nur ansatzweise die Kritik an der Menschheit und der Ignoranz des Weißen Mannes zu aktualisieren.
Vielmehr ging der auf Kurzweil getrimmte Fehltritt mit Mark Wahlberg als Heston-Ersatz nach einhelliger Meinung als vergebliche Liebesmüh in die Geschichte ein.


*Mit Schirm, Charme und Melone*
Noch bevor James Bond auf cineastische Böse-Buben- und Schürzenjagd ging, verteidigte John Steed (Patrick Macnee) Krone und Vaterland in "Mit Schirm, Charme und Melone" (1961-1969).
Diana Rigg alias Agentin Emma Peel blühte zudem nicht nur als modische Institution ihrer Zeit auf, sie verbreitete auch ein modernes Frauenbild.

Man könnte meinen, Uma Thurman ist profiliert genug, um in solche Fußstapfen zu treten.
Und Ralph Fiennes ist keine Frage einer der charmantesten Briten, den man sich mit Melone vorstellen kann.
Trotzdem war der gutgemeinte Versuch, den Geist von damals mit einer Verfilmung einzufangen, ein Ärgernis.
Am Ende war der Film von 1998 sogar den Darstellern peinlich...


*Drei Engel für Charlie*
Es wäre Stumpfsinn, zu behaupten, Mitte der 70-er habe bei der Konzeption der Serie das Aussehen der Hauptdarstellerinnen keine Rolle gespielt.
Doch mit ihrer Konzentration auf drei Protagonistinnen war die Serie "Drei Engel für Charlie" (1976-1981) nicht nur gewagt, sondern ihrer Zeit weit voraus.
Erfolgreich, aber doch furchtbar albern war hingegen die Kino-Neuauflage der "Drei Engel für Charlie" (2000).
Drew Barrymore, Lucy Liu und Cameron Diaz sollten als "starke Frauenfiguren" böse Männer verprügeln.
100 Minuten fliegt dem Zuschauer alles um die Ohren, am Ende bleibt nichts hängen außer der Anblick von drei extra tiefen Dekolletees.

Einen deutlich feministischeren Anstrich verpasste Regisseurin Elizabeth Banks ihrem "Engel"-Remake von 2020.
Doch trotz einer tollen Besetzung (Ella Balinska, Kristen Stewart und Naomi Scott) wollte auch dieser Neustart nicht richtig zünden.


*Godzilla*
Mindestens 28 Filme gibt es über und mit Godzilla - 28 alleine japanischen Ursprungs.
Der König der Filmmonster kämpft seit den 1950er Jahren gegen Flugechsen, Drachen, King Kong oder dreiköpfige Ungetüme.
Zwar sind einige Teile der Reihe aus heutiger Sicht nur als Trash-Feuerwerk zu ertragen.
Dem japanischen Kulturgut sollte man allerdings mit gebührendem Respekt begegnen.

Roland Emmerich verstrickte sich jedoch beim Remake von 1998 in einer Ungereimtheit nach der anderen.
Japaner hatten jedes Recht, uns Langnasen für dieses Vergehen zu verurteilen.
Emmerichs Held Matthew Broderick hätte sich besser von der Produktion ferngehalten.

Der nächste Versuch 2014 mit Bryan Cranston ging dagegen nur ansatzweise in die Hose, doch schon fünf Jahre später zeigte die Fortsetzung "Godzilla II: King of the Monsters", wie man es besser nicht machen sollte.
Das aufgeblasene Leinwandspektakel spielte unterm Strich einen Verlust von geschätzten 200 Millionen Dollar ein.
Die Fortsetzung "Godzilla vs. Kong" von 2021 war die bisher letzte Fortsetzung der Reihe und erzielte durch Kinoaufführungen weltweit Einnahmen von rund 470,1 Millionen US-Dollar.


*Psycho*
Auch wer es bisher geschafft haben sollte, den Hitchcock-Klassiker "Psycho" (1960) noch nicht in seiner vollen Länge und Brillanz gesehen zu haben:
An diesem Szenenbild mit der um ihr Leben fürchtenden Janet Leigh kommt zeit seines Lebens keiner vorbei.

Dass sich Gus Van Sant zutraute, eine ähnliche Intensität auf Zelluloid bannen zu können, könnte man als wacker bezeichnen.
Dass er sich dabei allerdings anmaßte, fast jede Einstellung eins zu eins zu übernehmen - das gleicht gar einem Verbrechen.
Van Sants Werk von 1998 wurde verrissen, verspottet und vom Publikum missachtet.

Quellen: MSN, Swyrl.tv, Wikipedia


----------



## EmilS (13 Nov. 2022)

Was ist denn mit den King Kong-Filmen? Gab es da nicht 2 Remakes?


----------



## iboterad (22 Nov. 2022)

Robocop nicht zu vergessen.... ansonsten gute Liste mit vielen Titeln, die auch bei mir Sprach- und Fassungslosigkeit verursachen aufgrund der fast schon blasphemischen, vor allem aber an Einfalls- und Nutzlosigkeit nicht zu überbietenden Neuverfilmungen. Hollywood ist ausgelaugt, keine neuen (oder guten) Ideen mehr, also nimmt man irgendwas, was früher mal erfolgreich war, fügt massenhaft unglaubwürdige CGI-Effekte hinzu, damit's in der Werbung gut aussieht, nennt es "Prequel" oder "Reboot" (wenn's kein lupenreines Remake ist), damit es noch den Anschein hat, als wäre es nicht _genau_ das gleiche, und fertig ist die Billigmassenware, wird schon jemand kaufen, der das Original gut fand.
Aber das Schlimmste daran ist, dass das Konzept aufgeht.


----------



## TheGent (22 Nov. 2022)

Habe vor ein paar Tagen "aus Versehen" den zweiten *Ghost Rider* mit Nicholas Cage gesehen. Der erste Teil war ja schon ... naja. Aber nach dem zweiten habe ich mich über die Zeitverschwendung geärgert.


----------



## EmilS (22 Nov. 2022)

SteveJ schrieb:


> *Mit Schirm, Charme und Melone*
> Noch bevor James Bond auf cineastische Böse-Buben- und Schürzenjagd ging, verteidigte John Steed (Patrick Macnee) Krone und Vaterland in "Mit Schirm, Charme und Melone" (1961-1969).
> Diana Rigg alias Agentin Emma Peel blühte zudem nicht nur als modische Institution ihrer Zeit auf, sie verbreitete auch ein modernes Frauenbild.


In der ARD-Mediathek sind derzeit uralte Versionen der Serie zu sehen. Honor Blackman spielte die Vorgängerin von Diana Rigg, aber Mr. Steed wurde schon Patrick Macnee dargestellt.
Ansonsten bin ich deiner Meinung: Das Remake mit Uma Thurman war nix.


----------



## TheHitcher (8 Dez. 2022)

EmilS schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit den King Kong-Filmen? Gab es da nicht 2 Remakes?


wohl eher 20


----------

